# Various recent shots



## JohnMF (Jan 1, 2010)

Haven't posted here for ages so here's a couple from a recent batch..



























Thanks for lookin'


----------



## Jankster (Jan 1, 2010)

cool shots!!


----------



## Mersad (Jan 1, 2010)

Great shots. LOVE the first two. So great and the dof is amazing!!!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 1, 2010)

Good stufff!

Please post photos more often.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the comments


----------



## aliaks (Jan 2, 2010)

the first and the last are my favorites
great job!


----------



## Arch (Jan 2, 2010)

These have a real nice quality to them John, great work :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks guys

Nice to see you around again Arch.


----------



## Hope (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow absolutely beautiful, i'd put these on my wall no hesitation!


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've always been drawn to this type of stuff.. What did you shoot it with?
I would love to be able to produce quality like this.

Great shots, by the way.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks folks.

dcmoody: it was shot with ilford HP5 400 film and a 50mm f1.4 lens. Nothing fancy, just back to basics really. (the vignetting is a 'Happy accident')


----------



## fokker (Jan 14, 2010)

These are gorgeous. Makes me want to go out and buy an old camera and some black and white film!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 14, 2010)

fokker said:


> These are gorgeous. Makes me want to go out and buy an old camera and some black and white film!



You should go for it. It's so cheap to get back into it these days.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah Man!!! A nice coherent collection of photographs. Some of the nicest-looking B&W shots I've seen posted here in a while.


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome shots! Using a KODAK brownie or something?


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.



			
				[Dillz];1806781 said:
			
		

> Awesome shots! Using a KODAK brownie or something?



I used an Olympus OM-1 with Zuiko 50mm.


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the shots


----------



## duncanp (Jan 17, 2010)

lovely stuff john, what film was this shot on?


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 17, 2010)

duncanp said:


> lovely stuff john, what film was this shot on?



Think it was ilford hp5 400.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice.

How did you get the grain?


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 17, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> Nice.
> 
> How did you get the grain?



ilford 400 asa film is generally quite grainy.


----------



## ocular (Jan 18, 2010)

Man love the 3rd one, not fond of vignettes but this is pretty good.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent series.  I love the vintage look.

Alberto


----------



## The Empress (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice shots!! I love the second and last one!!


----------



## fokker (Jan 19, 2010)

JohnMF said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > These are gorgeous. Makes me want to go out and buy an old camera and some black and white film!
> ...



Tell m about it - I missed an online auction the other night for an old canon FTb with 50mm f1.2 lens, sold for NZ$130  (equivalent to about US$70)


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the comments everyone.



fokker said:


> JohnMF said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...



Wow... i would love a 50mm f1.2


----------

